# +++ Türchen 21 +++



## daci7 (21. Dezember 2022)

Ahhh ... jetzt mach ich auch mal mit bei der großen Tombola! 
Ich würde die Rolle an eine leichte Barschflitsche schrauben und in der kommenden Saison entsprechend nutzen.


----------



## Rheinangler (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich liebe Lighttackle auf Pollack und Meerforelle vom Boot in Norwegen - da käme mir die Rolle sehr gelegen. Aber natürlich auch für heimische Barsche


----------



## Mooskugel (21. Dezember 2022)

An einer Barsch Rute wäre die gut aufgehoben


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Dezember 2022)

Wow! Mit 12 Kilo Bremskraft wird sie mich sicher bei der OCC 2023 unterstützen.


----------



## masu1963 (21. Dezember 2022)

Nö - schreib ich nicht - gewinne ja eh nichts


----------



## Roy Digerhund (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die Rolle zum Barschangeln nutzen.


----------



## Mikaslav (21. Dezember 2022)

Direkt bei uns im heimischen Gewässer auf Barsche ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2022)

An einer leichten Spinnrute oder evtl. auch an einer leichten Feederrute.


----------



## Jonny1985 (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die Rute zum Barschangeln in Hamburg erfolgreich einsetzen


----------



## JaKla (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde mit ne schöne Forellenrute damit bauen.


----------



## Racklinger (21. Dezember 2022)

Damit würde ich doch glatt mal wieder auf Barsch gehen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (21. Dezember 2022)

Wäre super für die Angelei auf der Ostsee, aber auch für Bille und Elbe geeignet.


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Mikromodul-Krone


Die Mikromodul-Krone reizt mich so sehr, dass ich damit auf Barsch fischen möchte.

Sieht aber so aus, als wenn kein Hebel für die Rücklaufsperre mehr vorhanden ist.

Dann überleg ich mir es nochmal


----------



## MarkusD_08 (21. Dezember 2022)

Zum leichteren Spinnfischen.


----------



## Mescalero (21. Dezember 2022)

Sehr gut! 2000er geht für fast alles. Ich gehe nachher gleich "bomb fishing" mit einer superfiligranen Rute, die mit einer Rolle in dieser Größe wunderbar ausbalanciert ist. 

Farblich würde sie auch gut zu meiner Shimano Nexave passen, bissl groß vielleicht.


----------



## captn-ahab (21. Dezember 2022)

Klare Sache: Barschangeln


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Dezember 2022)

Suche immer noch was Neues für das neue Strolchprojekt


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Suche immer noch was Neues für das neue Strolchprojekt


zu klein dafür.


----------



## Spaßfischer (21. Dezember 2022)

Barschrute


----------



## FischerKing (21. Dezember 2022)

Die käme an meine Alround Spinnrute für Forelle sowie das frei Leine Angeln auf Döbel und Karpfen


----------



## Sepp Meier (21. Dezember 2022)

An der zarten Zanderrute!


----------



## litzbarski (21. Dezember 2022)

ich würde damit Barsch und Zander fangen wollen ...


----------



## laraque (21. Dezember 2022)

Würde die Rolle an meine leichte Barschrute schrauben und meiner Ninja ab und an mal eine Pause gönnen.


----------



## alter Neusser (21. Dezember 2022)

Also wenn sie was taugt auf Barsch...... naja wenn sie nix taugt kann man sie ja verfeuern ist ja aus Grafit


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Dezember 2022)

An meiner Barschrute macht die sich bestimmt sehr gut.


----------



## Kehrinho (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde sie zum Forellen angeln nutzen


----------



## Nuesse (21. Dezember 2022)

masu1963 schrieb:


> Nö - schreib ich nicht - gewinne ja eh nichts


Mitleidsnummer zieht hier nicht ,hab ich auch schon versucht.

Ich würde sie verschenken .


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (21. Dezember 2022)

Zum Spinnfischen am Rhein.


----------



## silverfish (21. Dezember 2022)

Natürlich zum twistern, jiggen und leichtem Spinnfischen .


----------



## plinse (21. Dezember 2022)

Eine 2000er kann vieles, ich würde sie für leichtes Spinnfischen auf Forelle bespulen und dann ggf. auch für Barsch nutzen. Vielleicht auch eher für Barsch MeFo bespulen und für die stationäre Rute am Forellensee "zweitnutzen" aber in dem Umfeld hätte ich tatsächlich Bedarf 

VG, Eike


----------



## Phoenix84 (21. Dezember 2022)

Die würde auf meine Barschrute kommen


----------



## Blueser (21. Dezember 2022)

Würde die Rolle an eine leichte Rute machen, welche ich mir dann aber noch kaufen muss. Benutzen würde ich sie dann nach einer Nacht in meinem neuen Bivvy, welches wohl immer noch unterwegs ist   , bei der morgendlichen Jagd auf Barsche ...


----------



## eiszeit (21. Dezember 2022)

An die Forellenrute passt sie.


----------



## jupp4711 (21. Dezember 2022)

Norwegen auf Pollack  mit Lighttakel


----------



## Lichty (21. Dezember 2022)

Hi die Rolle würde ich zum Barsch angeln vom Bellyboot nutzen!!!!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. Dezember 2022)

Die ZEMTAX 2000 wäre für mich eine Rolle an der Zander-/Hechtrute und eine gute Ergänzung zu meinen 1000er Rollen.
Bespult mit einer 0,14 - 0,16 würde die sicherlich auch einen kleineren Wels standhalten.


----------



## Seele (21. Dezember 2022)

die 2000er könnte man mit ihren 255g fast noch auf Forelle und Barsch einsetzen. Wenn auch die 12kg Bremseleistung jede Ruten in der Klasse bersten lässt.


----------



## STRULIK (21. Dezember 2022)

Für die Forellen würde die auch noch passen


----------



## Tomasz (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die Rolle an meiner Barschrute nutzen oder auch auf Forellen, wenn es nächstes Jahr nach Skandinavien geht.

Tomasz


----------



## Radger89 (21. Dezember 2022)

Wäre sicher klasse für eine Barschangel


----------



## Dominik79 (21. Dezember 2022)

an die Barrute würd ich die klemmen


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (21. Dezember 2022)

Die Rolle könnte an der Barschrute eine gute Figur machen!


----------



## compresiceps (21. Dezember 2022)

Zum Forellenangeln würde sie mir gut gefallen.


----------



## Niklas32 (21. Dezember 2022)

Die würde an eine Forellenrute kommen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> zu klein dafür.


Danke für die Info. Dann weiß ich es auch nicht


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Dezember 2022)

Zum leichten Sbirofischen am Forellensee. 
Genau so eine fehlt mir gerade 

R. S.


----------



## Skott (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die Rolle auch zum Barscheln einsetzen wollen...

Aber mal eine andere Frage, woher habt ihr eure Rutenbeschreibung  Rollenbeschreibung und lest ihr eigentlich vorher Korrektur, bevor ihr so etwas einstellt??
Ihr schreibt da was von "Tonabnehmer", das ist doch kein Plattenspieler, gemeint ist der Schnurfangbügel...
Der Katalogtext auf eurer verlinkten Originalsite ist übrigens informativer und fehlerfreier als eure Beschreibung, warum nutzt ihr den denn nicht?


----------



## Finke20 (21. Dezember 2022)

Wenn ich sie gewinnen sollte, fällt mir auch schon ein  Stöckchen ein.


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Rutenbeschreibung


Ist aber ne Rollenbeschreibung 

Aber ja. der Tonabnehmer ist gut.
Beim Barscheln n bisschen Musik an der Rolle wär doch was.


----------



## orca82 (21. Dezember 2022)

Zum leichten Spinnfischen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich schraube sie auch an eine Barschangel


----------



## Angelklinge (21. Dezember 2022)

Zum Barsche angeln


----------



## Slappy (21. Dezember 2022)

Natürlich auf Forelle/Barsch


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde sie zum Meeres-Spinnfischen auf Makrele, Hornhecht, Pollack und Köhler einsetzen und im Süßwasser auf Forelle, Barsch, Zander und Hecht...


----------



## BastE (21. Dezember 2022)

Würde gut an meine Abu Barschrute passen!


----------



## Verstrahlt (21. Dezember 2022)

Zum leichten Spinnen auf Forelle /Barsch


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Dezember 2022)

Must-have, 
für meine einteilige, in Blau aufgebaute Rute um damit auf Rapfen zu fischen. Wäre eine schone Kombo!


----------



## JottU (21. Dezember 2022)

Hab mir vorige Woche ne neue Spinnrute gekauft, da wäre eine neue Rolle dazu nicht schlecht.


----------



## Luis2811 (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde damit auf Barsch oder Bachforelle fischen.


----------



## Nikesd (21. Dezember 2022)

Ist die Rolle denn wirklich hart?  sollte ich gewinnen werde ich berichten. Die Rolle würde ich für leichtes barschfischen oder für Forelle. Allen viel Glück


----------



## Jason (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde sie zum Forellen angeln nehmen.


----------



## Skott (21. Dezember 2022)

Sorry, ja so schnell kanns gehen, meinte natürlich Rollenbeschreibung...


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. Dezember 2022)

Schaut gut aus! Mit den ganzen rostfreien und Alu Elementen ist die doch prädestiniert für die Küste, also Mefo, Horni im Frühjahr usw.


----------



## lukaschek1 (21. Dezember 2022)

...   zum leichten Spinnfischen auf Barsch am See!


----------



## Allround-Angler (21. Dezember 2022)

Leichtes Posenfischen, ähm Matchfishing und leichtes Blinkern, ähm UL Spinfishing.
Bin ja ein moderner Angler, ähm Hipster.


----------



## chum (21. Dezember 2022)

auf Rapfen


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Dezember 2022)

Forellen und Barschfang


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die Rolle auch zum Barschangeln und am Forellensee  einsetzen.


----------



## pikehunter (21. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir käme das Röllchen am Forellensee und an meiner Dropshort-Rute zum Einsatz.
Könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, dass ich die Rolle an meine Bolo schraube.


----------



## pulpot (21. Dezember 2022)

An die leichte Spinnrute mit kleinen Jigs auf Mittelmeermakrelen in Kroatien.


----------



## Made90 (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde sie für meine Spinnrute nehmen, um Barsche und Forellen damit zu angeln


----------



## Minimax (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich würd die Rolle fürs leichte Grundangeln verwenden.


----------



## kuttenkarl (21. Dezember 2022)

Grund und Posenangeln, evtl. auch an eine leichte Spinnrute.


----------



## bic zip (21. Dezember 2022)

Mit dem Kurbelknauf…für leichtes Thunfisch angeln


----------



## vermesser (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe die farblich exakt passende Rute dafür und würde die daran schrauben fürs Barsch- und leichte Hechtangeln.


----------



## Tenchion (21. Dezember 2022)

Aufgrund der Größe würde ich zu ner Forellen Rute tendieren, aber die Bremskraft spricht eher für ne barsch-und Zander Rute


----------



## Bene MK1 (21. Dezember 2022)

Würde die an meine neue Barschrute ranschrauben


----------



## Silvio.i (21. Dezember 2022)

Zander, Zander und vielleicht noch Zander


----------



## Waidbruder (21. Dezember 2022)

Zum leichteren Spinnen.


----------



## nordfisching (21. Dezember 2022)

Auf Barsch oder Forelle.


----------



## FischFreund84 (21. Dezember 2022)

Die würde zur Barschjagd eingesetzt.


----------



## Double2004 (21. Dezember 2022)

Zum Spinnfischen am Bach auf Forelle.


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich denke auch, an meiner Barschrute, wprde fie dich richtig schick machen.


----------



## Thunder (21. Dezember 2022)

Für meine Spinnrute auf Barsch und Zander


----------



## warrior (21. Dezember 2022)

Perfekte Größe für meine Barschrute


----------



## sprogoe (21. Dezember 2022)

Die kommt an meine Matchrute für das Fischen mit der Renkenpose auf Renken.


----------



## Localhorst (21. Dezember 2022)

Zum Spinfischen halt ;-)


----------



## zokker (21. Dezember 2022)

Würde sie zur Hecht Angelei in Schweden einsetzen.


----------



## Kay1 (21. Dezember 2022)

Am Bach auf Forelle


----------



## Forelle74 (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde sie zum Spinnamgeln auf Forelle und Barsch verwenden.


----------



## Aalbändiger (21. Dezember 2022)

An meiner Spinnrute auf Barsch


----------



## Ingenieux (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich möchte die Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Zander an der Tideelbe einsetzen.

Viel Glück auch allen anderen und noch eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (21. Dezember 2022)

Am Altarm auf Barsch und Zander


----------



## punkarpfen (21. Dezember 2022)

Hi, ich würde sie zum Verscheuchen aufdringlicher Wildschweine nutzen.


----------



## Jule77 (21. Dezember 2022)

Barschrute


----------



## taurus_ (21. Dezember 2022)

Spunnfischen auf Barsch


----------



## blumax (21. Dezember 2022)

zum zander und barsch angeln


----------



## Timbo78 (21. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Um an der Verlosung teilzunehmen, schreibt uns einfach, wofür Ihr die Rolle einsetzen wollt!



Zum angeln


----------



## wolverine 7878 (21. Dezember 2022)

Diese Rolle ist prima geeignet für meine Barschrute. Mit ner 2.000er kommt man prima klar. Schönes Gerät. tight lines


----------



## HerrZebra (21. Dezember 2022)

Wie so viele hier, würde ich die Rolle auch auf Barsch oder Forelle einsetzen


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (21. Dezember 2022)

Die Rolle findet ihren Platz an der Spinrute.


----------



## aristagon (21. Dezember 2022)

Zum kunstköderangeln am Fluss auf 2,7m


----------



## Oyabun (21. Dezember 2022)

Die Barsche und Forellen wären mit dieser Rolle vor mir nicht mehr sicher ....


----------



## yukonjack (21. Dezember 2022)

Barsch und Forelle wäre meine Wahl


----------



## Mikesch (21. Dezember 2022)

Ist ja für Barschangeln gemacht, kann man sicher auch auf Friedfische einsetzen.


----------



## Tricast (21. Dezember 2022)

An einer leichten Feederrute würde sich solch ein Plasteding gut machen.


----------



## Stippi68 (21. Dezember 2022)

Würde die Rolle an eine Matchrute schrauben.


----------



## Sven der Angler (21. Dezember 2022)

Zum Forellen- und Zanderangeln


----------



## DUSpinner (21. Dezember 2022)

Würde sie an meiner 8 m Bolorute befestigen um auf Schleihen zu angeln


----------



## MichaG (21. Dezember 2022)

Auf Forelle und Barsch - das Stellensuche mit sehr gut vor.


----------



## deleo (21. Dezember 2022)

Würde sie an der Posenrute für Aal montieren.


----------



## Kupfergraben (21. Dezember 2022)

Na zum Angeln anfangen! Gerade erst meine Anglerprüfung bestanden und aktuell bin ich nur im Besitz einer 29 € Decathlon Meeres-kombo....


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. Dezember 2022)

Matchrute


----------



## u-see fischer (21. Dezember 2022)

Die Rolle käme bei mir auf eine Tailwalk Fullrange ML und würde zum Barschangeln eingesetzt werden.


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich verschenke die an einen kleinen Jungen in der Nachbarschaft.. .


----------



## Kiri86 (21. Dezember 2022)

Diese Rolle würde ich gerne nehmen: zum Barsch und Forelle angeln!


----------



## Odolvinga (21. Dezember 2022)

Würde die Rolle zum Barsch- und Forellenfischen mit Kunstködern nutzen.


----------



## BobBuilder (21. Dezember 2022)

Die käme als Rolle für die Barschrute oder das leichte Angeln auf Zander bei mir zum Einsatz!


----------



## blacksnoek (21. Dezember 2022)

Oh… die Qual der Wahl!
Sehr wahrscheinlich muss die auf eine Soinnrute! ..Zielfisch… hmmm


----------



## ulist (21. Dezember 2022)

Da ich hauptsächlich auf Aal Angel, auf eine Aalrute


----------



## el.Lucio (21. Dezember 2022)

Die kommt dann an meine Forellenrute.


----------



## itswww (21. Dezember 2022)

Für Barsche an unserem örtlichen See


----------



## wulfy3 (21. Dezember 2022)

fürs Zanderangeln am Nordostseekanal


----------



## Kräuterquark (21. Dezember 2022)

Falls ich der glückliche Gewinner bin, wird sie zum Kirschenpflücken genutzt.


----------



## angelschorsch (21. Dezember 2022)

Zum leichteren Spinnfischen.


----------



## kv2408 (21. Dezember 2022)

Zum Barschangeln wäre die super


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (21. Dezember 2022)

Forellen oder Barschrute


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. Dezember 2022)

Für´s Heringsangeln taugt sie auch.


----------



## Wurmbaader (21. Dezember 2022)

Forelle und Lachs in Norwegen.


----------



## By-Tor (21. Dezember 2022)

zum Barsch- und Forellenangeln


----------



## kingandre88 (21. Dezember 2022)

An einer meiner Forellenruten oder an meiner Dam Optimus II mit 10-30 g für Barsche


----------



## BaFO (21. Dezember 2022)

Die Rolle dürfte doch super an eine ML/M-Spinnrute fürs Barschangeln passen!
Natürlich könnte sie auch bestimmt ein paar Forellen abschleppen!
LG Max


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde sie für meinen Neffen haben und mit ihm damit auf landlocked salmon trout sowie auf Flußbarsch angeln wollen.


----------



## Astacus74 (21. Dezember 2022)

Die kommt an den Winklepicker


Gruß Frank


----------



## nostradamus (21. Dezember 2022)

leichtes fischen am Edersee auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch


----------



## Ron73 (21. Dezember 2022)

BigBait Fishing auf Platte  .


----------



## Elementarteilchen (21. Dezember 2022)

Tatsächlich schließe ich mich den meisten Kollegen hier an, sieht stark nach Barsch an der Bille aus ;-)


----------



## Carpe_Diem (21. Dezember 2022)

Ebenfalls Barschrute ;-)


----------



## davidhecht (21. Dezember 2022)

Leichte Hechtrute


----------



## sanda (21. Dezember 2022)

Barsch und Zanderjigge, da brauch ich grad genau so eine Rolle


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Dezember 2022)

Für die Kanäle in meiner Umgebung auf Barsch wäre die passend… Habe es lange nicht mehr gemacht, wird mal wieder Zeit…


----------



## EnnoKvs (22. Dezember 2022)

Die Rolle würde ich direkt auf meine Okuma Psycho Perch schrauben und Spaß haben


----------



## Kanal-Angler (22. Dezember 2022)

*Ich würde die Rolle zum Barschangeln einsetzen.*


----------



## NR.9 (22. Dezember 2022)

Die Rolle würde auf meine Zanderrute für den Kanal kommen.


----------



## rob (22. Dezember 2022)

ganz klar für die leichte spinnrute… lg rob


----------



## Bronni (22. Dezember 2022)

An meiner Barschrute würde die Rolle gut aussehen


----------



## Thede (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde damit über der Steinpackung auf Zander wobbeln


----------



## RiccoHD (22. Dezember 2022)

es wäre mit Sicherheit eine schöne und passende Rolle für meine UL Barschrute


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (22. Dezember 2022)

Und der Gewinner lautet:
captn-ahab 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte sende uns Deine Adresse per PN.


----------



## Kehrinho (22. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch captn-ahab


----------



## Kräuterquark (22. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Dezember 2022)

R. S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Mescalero (22. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch captn-ahab !


----------



## Blueser (22. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch !


----------



## STRULIK (22. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Hering 58 (22. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch captn-ahab


----------



## Jason (22. Dezember 2022)




----------



## silverfish (22. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Ahab. Schnapp Dir Moby Dick !


----------



## Luis2811 (22. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum Gewinn


----------



## bic zip (22. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zur neuen Rolle


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (22. Dezember 2022)




----------



## kuttenkarl (22. Dezember 2022)




----------



## yukonjack (22. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## captn-ahab (22. Dezember 2022)

Vielen herzlichen Dank liebe Leute. Finde ich super, wie viele sich einfach mit mir freuen. Natürlich kann ich mir vorstellen, dass der ein oder andere denkt "der hat genug tackle". Ja, das stimmt, wie die meisten hier. Aber ich werde sie nutzen und natürlich wird demnächst auch wieder was an die Jugendgruppe gehen.


----------



## Vanner (22. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Astacus74 (23. Dezember 2022)

Und auch von mir Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Stück


Gruß Frank


----------

